# Long 460 transmission leaking



## Taydaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a long 460 and it has started leaking hydraulic fluid from the transmission at the drain hole that has the cotter pin in it. Any idea what is causing this. Tractor sits a lot and I just finished using it to clip about 2 acres.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

There is a seal and gasket on the transmission it is hard to say unless you split the tractor I would say the gasket on bottom of transmission


----------

